# Hieght of JD 2305 Roll Bar



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to be getting the 2305 next week or so, I was wondering how high is the roll bar on that model with turf tires? I have a shed and the door is a little less then 6', just wondering if I will have to modify the door opeining?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep, it is 79", so I guess I have to modify, Alot!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of replies. There is just no way to accurately know without an old fashion tape measure due to various differences in tire diameters. 

Doesn't your 2305 have a folding ROPS? It should fold down and allow you to park it under your shed with no clearance problems.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I did not even get it delivered yet, dealer said no option for fold down ROPS. I am going to make a dormer entrance into the shed. I need a new roof on that side of the shed any ways. As for lack of replies, it don't seem the compact forum is all that busy?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a suggestion. If you move up to the 2320, it comes standard with a folding ROPS. Problem solved.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Now I am between a rock and a hard place, it is 6:30 PM, I ordered lumber that was not delivered, I cant call either place to make a change or cancel. But it is a good idea, to go up to the next size. Maybe I will call the JD dealer ASAP in the morning and see if I can upgrade or at least get the 2320 ROPS?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought about this, I really don't want to get the 2320. So I am either going to convert the bar on the 2305, cut it, and put some metal stock with bolts at the top and draw pins at the bottom, or I will buy the 2320 ROPS. But I am definitely scrapping the roof project. Thanks for the good idea TF:thumbsup:


----------

